# Co-op für LAN



## DeepBlue23 (19. November 2015)

*Co-op für LAN*

Suche fürs Wochenende Spiele mit Co-op Modus für 2 Spieler (bevorzugt Kampagne) und optimalerweise LAN-Unterstützung (gibt's ja leider nicht mehr oft). Resident Evil 5 und Trine 2 haben wir schon durch. Freue mich auf eure Vorschläge!


----------



## Rolk (19. November 2015)

*AW: Co-op für LAN*

Vielleicht die obligatorische Borderlands Reihe?

Oder ganz neu Divinity Original Sin in der Enhanced Version.

Oder Left4Dead 2.

Oder Supremem Commander Forged Alliance einfach ein Gefecht im Koop gegen die KI.


----------



## Laudian (19. November 2015)

*AW: Co-op für LAN*

Portal 2 hat eine extrem spaßige Kampagne für 2 Spieler.


----------



## Rolk (19. November 2015)

*AW: Co-op für LAN*

Die ganzen Lego Spiele fallen mir noch ein.


----------



## _maxe (20. November 2015)

*AW: Co-op für LAN*

+ für Borderlands und Lego!
Rolk hat einen guten Geschmack 
Torchlight 2 gäbe es auch noch, haben wir auch mal gespielt auf einer LAN.


----------



## DeepBlue23 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Co-op für LAN*

Danke schon einmal für die Vorschläge, für weitere Möglichkeiten wäre ich sehr dankbar! Habe noch wenige Stunden für die Suche ^^
Schade das RE:Revelations 2 anscheinend nur in Splitscreen oder per Raid-Modus geht.


----------

